# What do you take/do for gas?



## wellthissucks (Jul 14, 2009)

Usually I just ignore my gas, because I'm so focused on the cramping and D, but every now and then I'll have real bad gas either randomly or from taking Imodium. What are some of the best things to take?


----------



## GR123 (May 7, 2010)

Imodium totally cramps and gases me up. I stay away!What helps me in the following order:1. Hyomax - could not live without it. 2 times a day2. Food Discipline. This is where I suck but there is a HUGE difference in gas depending upon what I eat. My downfall is I love food and I love junk food. If I can stick to the basics I am a happy man. I must have psychological issues here because everytime i'm suffering with loads of gas I now its becuase of the food I ate and yet I continue to punish myself.3. Lomotil - On special occasions. Does not reduce gas but completely suppress gas symptoms for a period of time. So when I have an imortant meeting or dinner date I take 2 lomotils and then another 2, 4 hours later and I am good for a 6 hour period. The gas is still there but I do not feel it and only noitce it was there later when it all comes out. Also - for me, lomotil loses its efficacy after one day so I can only get its effects if I use it no more than once every5 to 7 days so I only save the lomotil for the most important weekly event.Good Luck.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Simethicone with meals helps me.(Some brand names: Gas X or Phazyme etc.. I find store brands work just as well though)Also here is some info on a Gas and Flatulence Prevention Diet: http://www.endowsec.com/pated/edtgs12.htm


----------



## Aussie Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

Is Imodium known for causing gas? I've been taking it regularly for the past few weeks, and it's done wonders for my IBS - no diarrhoea now for a month! But the gas is terrible. I'm not prepared to give up taking it because of the amazing effect it's had on my IBS and therefore my lifestyle, but I need to do something about this terrible gas.


----------



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

Aussie ann and wellthissucks get immodium plus it is immodium with Simethicone in it which is designed to reduce the flatulance that anti-diarrhoetics cause.semeticone is great Lomotil is good for really bad episodes of diarrhoea and even though no semeticone in it as far as im aware at least you dont get the same gas that immodium leaves you with but its only really good for a proper episode not really for casual diarrhoea.semeticone can be found in things like asilone which is a drink this is both an antacid and antiflatulent, i take it every night as it gets rid of excess acid (and gases) in your stomac which reduces the amount of problems I have in the mornings. So you should be able to get something with semeticone in it to take when you dont have D but still have wind or when the immodium plus is still giving you wind to top up the semeticone


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Right, I echo that. I take simethicone whenever I take imodium. Course I use the store brand of both but it works well for me.


----------



## RKM06 (Apr 3, 2010)

I take a fennel seed pill after every meal or about 3 times a day and some days if it is really bad I take a couple of gas X but just when needed. The fennel has helped my a lot


----------

